# Three Weeks in Ilocos Sur



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

I just spent 3 weeks in Ilocos Sur celebrating our 20 years of marriage, had not been in the Philippines since October 2008. I noticed that the National Highway from Manila to Vigan has improved in some areas, more 4 lanes and more tolls. In 2003 and 2008 I saw plenty of other white folks in Vigan, but I saw none this time. I went to the Narvacon Mall and out to eat 6 times, saw no whites until I got back in Manila. It appears there are no expats that far north. Anyone know of any? I am looking into a 2016 retirement move, checking what is available where.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mug said:


> I just spent 3 weeks in Ilocos Sur celebrating our 20 years of marriage, had not been in the Philippines since October 2008. I noticed that the National Highway from Manila to Vigan has improved in some areas, more 4 lanes and more tolls. In 2003 and 2008 I saw plenty of other white folks in Vigan, but I saw none this time. I went to the Narvacon Mall and out to eat 6 times, saw no whites until I got back in Manila. It appears there are no expats that far north. Anyone know of any? I am looking into a 2016 retirement move, checking what is available where.


That's the first I've heard of no Expats up there. There is no safety or security concerns for that area that I'm aware of. One possible reason does come to mind though. That could likely be due to the lack of advanced medical care with truly qualified doctors and decent hospitals.
Also, most guys like a quiet life but still enjoy getting out from time to time. Thus the larger areas would provide that..


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm also not sure what I can get in Ilocos Sur in the way of NFL games, regular season and playoffs. Sounds like to get cable I should be an NBA fan, but I may have to watch Eagles games at 1:00AM on the computer. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

It is quiet in the barrios, except the roosters and dogs make sure no one over sleeps. The big event, besides all the local barrio fiestas, was going into Vigan to see the 30 minute fountain, lights and music Christmas show, which was done very well every night at 7:30 PM. And the Christmas season started 11/3. There are beaches near by with surf like Lake Michigan, but not much else going down.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mug said:


> I'm also not sure what I can get in Ilocos Sur in the way of NFL games, regular season and playoffs. Sounds like to get cable I should be an NBA fan, but I may have to watch Eagles games at 1:00AM on the computer. Any input would be appreciated.


If you get into Subic Bay or Angeles City, you might ask the bar/restaurant owners what satellite systems they use. Many are "sports bars" and show a lot of sports for the customers. Downside is that most of the sports shown in those places is from Australia and the UK. 
There is a *local* satellite provider called Cignal. They do have Solar Sports and others. Only drawback is that is locally owned and as a result has its share of reliability issues.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I subscribe to the NFL Gamepass so I can watch any game live, plus the NFL Network and the Red Zone.

Cost is $199 per year, but it does require decent internet. Not sure whats available up in Ilocos Sur but the internet providers in Manila, Cebu, Angeles and Subic should provide enough bandwidth.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you, sounds like the way to go. I guess what we had was some kind of dial up system, as it was out when the electricity was out.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If the electric is out, odds are the internet will be down or degraded. Only options for internet during power outages are pocket wifi Portable Pocket WiFi for Phones Tablets and Laptops - SMART Broadband - SMART Communications or your cell phone.

Both of which speed is not that great and I doubt that you would be able to watch streaming TV over them.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

The only good thing about the power outages was that they happened in the afternoon or early evening, which would not interfere with NFL games from the USA.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mug said:


> The only good thing about the power outages was that they happened in the afternoon or early evening, which would not interfere with NFL games from the USA.


Mug, How'd the game transmission work out for you on computer. I gotta have my Seahawks games once I move there. I watched some on computer in Iraq back in '09 and although it was not hi def, the movement on screen was pretty steady on a only fair internet connection/speed. Looks like Your Eagles and My Hawks are in a monster show down this Sunday in Philly! ....lot on line heading towards home field comp btwn Hawks (if/should overtake Cards), Eagles and Greenbay. GO HAWKS!


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Mug, How'd the game transmission work out for you on computer. I gotta have my Seahawks games once I move there. I watched some on computer in Iraq back in '09 and although it was not hi def, the movement on screen was pretty steady on a only fair internet connection/speed. Looks like Your Eagles and My Hawks are in a monster show down this Sunday in Philly! ....lot on line heading towards home field comp btwn Hawks (if/should overtake Cards), Eagles and Greenbay. GO HAWKS!


Had an old laptop I never heard of, did not even try it this time except for the Monday night game, starting at 9:30AM Tuesday I followed on CBS Sports play by play, more like listening on the radio. Once I show up with new equipment gonna give it a try. Yes Eagles and Seahawks gonna be a great game with great consequences, especially since Arizona is looking bad with a second string QB. Hope the Eagles and Seahawks meet in the NFC Championship game in Philly.


----------

